# F**K dubstep etc



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Hate how everyones jumping on this dubstep bandwagon ****

Grime is where its at,





















:wave:


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

Nooooooooooooooooo its all about...


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

:spam::spam::spam: :lol:


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

:devil::devil::devil::devil::thumb:


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Tim westwood is the biggest Ass clown ever.

Grime, rap, drum and bass, Dubstep :wave:

:devil:


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Grime seems a bit plastic, no? Now this is murky...


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

If you like UK Grime check out:

Youngsta
Blade Brown
Giggs (non commercial stuff)
Fem Felon
Fix Dot M
Mashtown
Gunna Dee

I would post YouTube links, but it tKes too long on my phone.

Have fun!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

you lot know sh*t... now let me drop the bomb...


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

*CAUTION-Contains Strong Language*


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Each to there own n all that :tumbleweed:

But soulful house is where its really at


----------



## oval (Feb 14, 2010)

if u want a piece of old school which will always be cool here it is.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

sorry but it has to be said....WHAT A LOAD OF ****!!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

oval said:


> if u want a piece of old school which will always be cool here it is. YouTube - Together - Hardcore Uproar


Brings back memories :thumb::thumb:


----------

